# Krista K plus



## crazyhorse (23 Jul 2016)

Hi there!
I am new in world of planted tanks. Searched forum and did not find any info about this product Krista K plus.
Its very cheap around 4 euro for 2 kg. 
I was wonder if someone use allreday this for N in planted tanks? Looks like its 100%KNO3 by percentage labeled on pack.
First: say the fertilizer is 100% KNO3, what's the percentage of the N as NO3 in that?
Molar mass KNO3 = 39 + 14 + 3x16 = 101
Molar mass N = 14
percentage N as NO3 (all N is NO3)= 14/101*100% = 13,86%
And label says NPK 13-0-46 
For more info go straight to link of product...
http://www.yara.co.uk/crop-nutrition/products/other/0168-krista-k-plus/
TY for sharing info


----------



## Sarpijk (23 Jul 2016)

I have been using the Yara Κno3 for about two years for EI dosing without any problems.


----------



## zozo (24 Jul 2016)

crazyhorse said:


> label says NPK 13-0-46



*KRISTA K PLUS (13.7-0-46.3)*

Those numbers at the end are from the NPK 13-0-46 label

Should be red as "N = 13%, P= 0%, K=46%".

To be more precise N 13.7% and K 46.3%


----------



## crazyhorse (24 Jul 2016)

I am interested do you calculate like this is 100% KNO3
Its not hard to make solution in that case


----------



## dw1305 (25 Jul 2016)

Hi all,





zozo said:


> To be more precise N 13.7% and K 46.3%


For some strange historical reason potassium (K) level in fertilizers is <"usually expressed as if it was K2O">, even when there isn't K2O. 

The same with phosphorus (P) in fertilizers, it is expressed as P2O5 rather than P. 

For nitrogen (N) it is just the elemental weight.

So KNO3 is:
13.7% N (14/101.1)
and 
38.7% K (39.1/101.1), which is equivalent to 46% K2O.

To get to K from K2O you multiply by 0.83 because K2O is 83% K 

(39.1*2) + 16 = 94.2  
78.2/94.2 = 0.83.

This doesn't apply to Australia, where they quote the elemental fractions (and Yara is an Australian company), so presumably in Australia the KNO3 label would say 14:0:39? 

cheers Darrel


----------

